# Amtrak Email not working ?



## Evan (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm trying to send (from Australia) a email to [email protected]

My mail server is replying with a error, that that this address is not responding - address does not exist.

Can anyone confirm that Amtrak has a problem.

Thanks,  Evan


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 30, 2018)

"inat5" ?

Where did you get this email address? Perhaps it is a "send only" email address (Do not reply).


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 30, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> "inat5" ?
> 
> Where did you get this email address? Perhaps it is a "send only" email address (Do not reply).


Seems to be a legit email address

https://twitter.com/amtrak/status/982222286831828992


----------



## Evan (Dec 30, 2018)

Guest Evan said:


> I'm trying to send (from Australia) a email to [email protected]
> 
> My mail server is replying with a error, that that this address is not responding - address does not exist.
> 
> ...


It pops on their webpage for Railpass purchase - How to buy Tickets. It also appears on the receipt that is sent after you purchase a Railpass.

This email failure is not a flash in the pan. I've tried half a dozen times since before Christmas


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 31, 2018)

If you are on Facebook, go to Amtrak’s page and send them a message letting them know the email is not working for you. Hopefully they can help you.


----------



## Evan (Dec 31, 2018)

It's not only me. I believe that that internet email address is not working for anybody.

Has anyone tried to send them a email to the quoted address (like, Hi how's the folk at Amtrak). If it's the same problem that I'm seeing, it will bounce back into your Inbox as "message un-deliverable".


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 1, 2019)

Guest Evan said:


> Has anyone tried to send them a email to the quoted address (like, Hi how's the folk at Amtrak). If it's the same problem that I'm seeing, it will bounce back into your Inbox as "message un-deliverable".


Once I have an actual question or request for them, I will try that email address. But I wouldn’t feel comfortable just sending a non-message like “Hi, how’s the folk at Amtrak”, since if that goes through, it’s a total waste of their time.


----------



## Still Railpass troubles (Jan 13, 2019)

Well folks, I hate to report that this email address still does not work. I have made contact with Amtrak through their "Contact Us" portal and they confirm that the email address does not work (and apologise for the fact). This has been ongoing from before Xmas.

How useless and slack are their IT department !!!

This email destination ([email protected]) is provided on their webpage, "How to purchase Tickets via Railpass". It is also provided on the receipt you get once you have spent your money and have purchased a Railpass.

What does this mean ?  It means that Amtrak are choosing to ROB international customers. They take your money for the Railpass, then withhold your ability to choose the Trains/Tickets that you want. There are only a limited number of seats allocated to Railpass holders.

Prospective Railpass customers be warned - Amtrak are causing grief and devaluing the worth of Railpass purchases.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 13, 2019)

Or it could be a case no one at Amtrak knew the email wasn’t working until you bought it to their attention.


----------



## Evan (Jan 13, 2019)

I had "Contact Us" contact with Amtrak since 2nd of January, and received the reply "so sorry,  blah blah".

I must find their corporate slogan. I'll bet it has nothing to do with, "let's rip our customers off".


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 13, 2019)

Guest Evan said:


> I had "Contact Us" contact with Amtrak since 2nd of January, and received the reply "so sorry,  blah blah".
> 
> I must find their corporate slogan. I'll bet it has nothing to do with, "let's rip our customers off".


Sometimes technology doesn't work in certain cases. And as Betty said, there's a very solid chance that no one at Amtrak knew that the email didn't work in Australia. Until this gets (or doesn't get) sorted out, is there a reason why you can't pick your trains/tickets through 1-800-USA-RAIL?


----------



## Evan (Jan 13, 2019)

Look, forget Australia. This email address doesn't work for the whole world. You, me, everybody - anyone who buys a Railpass. The advantage you have, is that you can walk into any Amtrak ticket office with your Railpass and secure your preferred date/train/ticket. I can't. Why should the cost of my Railpass be increased by the cost of international phone calls ?

Amtrak have put the Railpass process in place, but their IT system does not facilitate it - for at least 3 weeks that I know of.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 13, 2019)

Guest Evan said:


> Look, forget Australia. This email address doesn't work for the whole world. You, me, everybody - anyone who buys a Railpass. The advantage you have, is that you can walk into any Amtrak ticket office with your Railpass and secure your preferred date/train/ticket. I can't. Why should the cost of my Railpass be increased by the cost of international phone calls ?
> 
> Amtrak have put the Railpass process in place, but their IT system does not facilitate it - for at least 3 weeks that I know of.


How do you know that "this email address doesn't work for the whole world"? And regarding "the cost of your Railpass being increased by the cost of international phone calls", you do know that the point of a 1-800 number is that they pay for the call? Sheesh.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 13, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> How do you know that "this email address doesn't work for the whole world"? And regarding "the cost of your Railpass being increased by the cost of international phone calls", you do know that the point of a 1-800 number is that they pay for the call? Sheesh.





> *Make Reservations*: For travelers outside of the United States, send your name, desired travel date(s), your USA Rail Pass Confirmation Number and the train(s) on which you want to travel to [email protected] prior to arriving in the United States, or call (001) 215-856-7924 during regular business hours (Monday - Friday, 8:30 am - 5:00 pm ET).


----------



## Evan (Jan 13, 2019)

1) Try sending them a email

2) The phone number is only is only free from inside the USA, golly gosh ....


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 13, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know that "this email address doesn't work for the whole world"? And regarding "the cost of your Railpass being increased by the cost of international phone calls", you do know that the point of a 1-800 number is that they pay for the call? Sheesh.
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Didn't see that. :help:

Still, it seems a bit strong to say that "Amtrak are causing grief and devaluing the worth of Railpass purchases." I mean, it's not really their fault (or your fault) that you are 10,000 miles away and can't just go to a station to have it dealt with there. And if the email doesn't work for anyone, they very clearly aren't specifically discriminating against international travelers  Something that is unfortunate but not intentional, and which affects everyone, I don't think can really be described as ripping off international customers or devaluing Rail Passes.

It's just the way it is, and while certainly not ideal, I don't think anyone is really to blame for it.


----------



## Evan (Jan 15, 2019)

A further update.

It's now coming up to 4 weeks since I purchased our 2 Railpasses. I still have not managed to secure the date/train/tickets that we want and we are pretty much locked into those dates with international airfares purchased and a wedding to attend.

It is still a few months until we arrive in the States for high season travel. What a joke - over a $1200 dollars I have given Amtrak and so far, not a single Ticket has my name on it.

If you live in the States, you could zoom down your station and sort it. I can't ........that's discrimination.

My Tickets are going to undoubtedly cost me more as I am planning on 3 segments with sleeping accommodation .......that's price gouging.

Seats reserved for Railpass holders are limited. If Railpass seats are all sold on a chosen train, I will have to pay full price .......that's price gouging.

Future International Railpass buyers beware. Unless Amtrak fix their IT processes your Railpass value is diminished


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 15, 2019)

As frustrating as it is, you have had the option of calling all this time. Your cost of an international call could well have been less than any “up charge” you experience because you’re waiting for the email issue to be resolved.


----------



## Evan (Jan 15, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> As frustrating as it is, you have had the option of calling all this time. Your cost of an international call could well have been less than any “up charge” you experience because you’re waiting for the email issue to be resolved.


I just watched the evening news here in Australia, and the penny just dropped. It's like being slapped in the face with a wet fish.

It's more than a email issue. It's political. You dudes are having a partial government shutdown....yes ?    Amtrak is a government business .... yes ?   Am I blowing my money because of this ?  Are they even answering the phones ?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 15, 2019)

Guest Evan said:


> I just watched the evening news here in Australia, and the penny just dropped. It's like being slapped in the face with a wet fish.
> 
> It's more than a email issue. It's political. You dudes are having a partial government shutdown....yes ?    Amtrak is a government business .... yes ?   Am I blowing my money because of this ?  Are they even answering the phones ?


Amtrak employees are not gov't employees so you can't blame the shutdown on this.  I don't know why the email is not working but I'm sure the phones are being answered.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 15, 2019)

This guest's question has been answered.


----------

